

Writing a Redis client library for Node.js - jbr
http://mihai.bazon.net/blog/redis-client-library-javascript-node

======
fictorial
I can certainly understand writing this for learning's sake and probably your
NIH.

What I fail to understand is why you cite lack of transaction support in my
redis client as a reason to reinvent the wheel.

Transaction support (really, macros) is on my to-do list. Why not fork the
project on GitHub, patch it to support MULTI/EXEC/DISCARD, and send me a pull
request instead of being passive aggressive?

I have been quite responsive to issues raised on GitHub, but maybe a bit less
lately as I have a new baby daughter distracting me from coding (happily!).

~~~
Tautologistics
Congrats on the kid!

I came away with the impression that the focus was on trying something new in
order to learn and that a lack of transactions in existing libs was merely the
excuse to experiment. There is still the performance issue with his approach,
which I am investigating out of curiosity, so I wouldn't worry about it
replacing yours.

It's hard not to take criticism personally but there will _always_ be people
who think you code is shit and approach all wrong.

BTW - I'm still running a patched version of the latest redis-client in
production. Any thoughts about the patch to fix the internal buffer length
calculations (changing "Math.max(currentLength * 2, atLeast * 1.1);" to
"Math.max(currentLength * 2, offset + atLeast * 1.1);")?

~~~
fictorial
Thanks!

Yeah, I saw this in my fork queue, among other things. I will try to get to
them soon! Sorry!

"It's hard not to take criticism personally but there will always be people
who think you code is shit and approach all wrong."

Indeed, I completely suck at taking such in stride!

